# driver tips



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

here are a few tips to help you hit your driver farther.

-make sure you play the ball off your left heel to no farther back then your left eye.
-make sure your getting the club paralell to your waist during take off.
-on the way down make sure you drop your shoulder.
-when striking the ball make sure you have proper release.
-have a long follow through.
-hold position.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

-make sure your weight shift is proper. 
-check that you are using a flat swingplane.
-don't overswing, as it doesn't produce any more power.
-make the takeaway with the shoulders, and arms, one piece, and continuous.
-let the wrists naturally hinge at the top.

You missed a few, thought I'd throw those in.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

thanks anymore just throw them in there.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Damn I wish you guys would explain to people WHY they are supposed to do these things. You might know why and of course I do, but a lot of the folks who come to learn are gonna be like, huh?


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

I think ppl are given natural distance meaning they were born with that talent. I don't think a david toms / zach johnson could ever hit it tiger/john daly's charles howell's length.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Distance can be taught, believe me. Distance is a function of swing speed, centeredness of hit, launch angles, etc. Swing speed is generated by flexibility, strength, and of course swing aggressiveness. Launch conditions throughout equipment can be adjusted to gain more control, or more distance. Of course the centerdness of hit is up to the player and most of the pros hit it on the sweet spot, so there's not too much difference there.

Tiger is an incredible specimen of strength and flexibility, Daly is just huge and makes a gigantic turn, as well as Charles Howell, the turn part that is. Toms and Johnson are control players, which just means they don't have as aggressive of a move at the ball, making them more accurate. If Johnson and Toms wanted to rip at the ball, they could, but they're content winning with their short games, Toms especially; best putting stroke in golf. Yea, you're right, their rip wouldn't go as far as Daly, Tiger or Howell's, but that's mainly due to physical characteristics their games are built around.

Wait for Adam Scott to realize that he would score better if he didn't take 8-iron from 180 and didn't pull driver on every tee box. Yea, he's top 5 in the world, but he could be 2, and may even get to 1 in the next few years. Watch out for that Aussie.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Grip It And Rippppppp It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

